# Trolling lures with mono. What # & brand?



## RC04 (Mar 26, 2016)

I haven't fished offshore in over 30 years. Man, with all of the new technology there are so many choices of lines, rod and reels, lures. It's mind-boggling!

Will be fishing for kingfish and whatever else that will strike a lure out of Freeport. I have a Penn Senator 4/0 that will be trolling Russelure, etc. Also, have an Ambassador 10,000 to troll feather jigs and such. 

I'm looking for some opinions and suggestions on what brand and # of mono lines to use. Any other help and suggestions on new lures and technics will certainly be welcomed.


----------



## Tom Stewart (May 19, 2005)

single strand steel for toothy critters
I use 400lb mono for pelagics


----------



## sammytx (Jun 17, 2004)

I usually run 50# mono on my trollers, that would be about right for a 4/0.
Not really particular about brand, but I have an aversion to "clear-blue Stren" based on some failures a few years back. I am sure it was a bad batch but I still avoid it. Berkeley big game and Ande have treated me fine.
Mostly I rig my trolling setups (for inside of 40nm) with 65-80# braid and about 100 yrds of 50# mono top shot for it's "spring" when you hookup.
Good luck!

-Sammy


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

great info


----------

